
Atlassian's Scott Farquhar on Australia's new jailable offences targeting tech - carmate383
https://www.theage.com.au/technology/atlassian-s-farquhar-social-media-laws-will-cost-jobs-damage-tech-20190404-p51anx.html
======
anitil
I'm not loving the direction of tech regulation in Aus.

While what I'm about to suggest is a bit icky, I really think this is a case
where professional lobbying could help. Only companies that work directly in
this field understand the difficulty of managing this sort of system.

From varying local laws and customs and unclear definitions it makes it very
difficult. (eg. Why is 9/11 video an acceptable broadcast despite the larger
death count? The difference seems to be the intent of the person recording the
video, but I'm not sure).

This legislation seems like 'someone should DO something' in legal form

~~~
Ceph62
it's not difficult to understand

these are the same politicians who win office by exacerbating tensions between
religions, class, ethnic groups and gender and then when things get bad
solution is passing laws that impose greater censorship and restrictions on
freedom.

for 20 years now australian politicians have flirted with the far right in
australia. they have used the problems in minority communities and the
immigration system to exacerbate tensions and divions and this fear has been
instrument to in particular liberal party political success.

it's really appalling see level of discourse. 20 kids can get shot in a school
and level of debate on national media is how we should consider changing law
so instead of having 15 rounds in your clip you only have 10. i mean really?
That's the debate.

Some white nationalist walks into a mosque and shoots 50 people and our
response it lets control social media and ban guns. Problem solved.

That's the solution? Why does every problem we face like this only ever get
solved by laws that reduce freedoms and impose greater censorship controls? No
debate about effect reductions in quality of public education, mental health
care, concentration of media assets, greater economic equality and it's causes
are having on these type of events?

------
RikNieu
The people I'm in regular contact with are actively moving away from any
Australian services they might using. All are moving away from Bitbucket, Jira
and Confluence. And yes, some have privately commited to not hire any
Australian citizens.

And this is not because of some sort of knee-jerk 'protest' against Aus
politics, its because regulations in our own countries prevent us from using
compromised services, state-compelled or not.

~~~
Ceph62
privately is worse thing they can do

only if its public and visible does it actually signal a cost to legistors
whom pass such legislation

